# Sony SVR-3000 Fan Replacement



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

Just wanted to let any Sony SVR-3000 owners know about a decent fan replacement. One of my SVR-3000's fan started getting noisy, so I repaced it.

I replaced it with a Vantec Stealth SF6025L. The original fan connects into the SVR-3000 motherboard, but it has a special connector. The replacement fan connects through a cable connected to a drive power passthrough cable that is included with the Vantec Stealth Fan.

The new fan specs are:

SF6025L
60x60x25mm
2.36x2.36x0.98"
12 V
0.08 Amp
12 CFM
0.96 W
20 dBA
2600 RPM
2 Ball Bearings

It currently can be had for $14 including shipping at Newegg. 

--------------------------------------------------------
Yes, I own 3 SVR-3000's and they play together quite nicely.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

The old fan was adjustable speed based on OS commands. Now your fan will run full speed all the time.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

ciper said:


> The old fan was adjustable speed based on OS commands. Now your fan will run full speed all the time.


True, but the old fan was running full speed all of the time anyway with two hard drives. The fan I mentioned runs as quiet as the original in its prime anyway.

If you have a better cost effective idea for replacement of the original fan, then by all means reply with a better solution.


----------



## discore (Aug 5, 2002)

Like variable speed really matters, these low CFM fans are so quiet that you want it to run all the time. I don't have that particular fan but I definitely replaced mine with something similar when it decided to get noisy. Any old 60mm fan does the trick, I got mine at Fry's.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

dahacker said:


> True, but the old fan was running full speed all of the time anyway with two hard drives. The fan I mentioned runs as quiet as the original in its prime anyway.
> 
> If you have a better cost effective idea for replacement of the original fan, then by all means reply with a better solution.


Certainly no harm in replacing the fan with one that runs all the time, but I'd be concerned about the fact that your unit is running in a very warm environment. Relying so heavily on the fan might result in some problems if it burns out, so at the same, I'd be looking at ensuring the unit is in as well-ventilated an environment as possible. For example, if its sitting on top of something else that is warm, than the TiVo may be drawing in warm air, instead of cooler air, which is not so good.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

tivoupgrade said:


> Certainly no harm in replacing the fan with one that runs all the time, but I'd be concerned about the fact that your unit is running in a very warm environment. Relying so heavily on the fan might result in some problems if it burns out, so at the same, I'd be looking at ensuring the unit is in as well-ventilated an environment as possible. For example, if its sitting on top of something else that is warm, than the TiVo may be drawing in warm air, instead of cooler air, which is not so good.


If you have a better cost effective idea than the Vantec Stealth SF6025L at 20 dBa for replacement of the original fan for a Sony SVR-3000, then by all means reply with the make and model number of the fan or fans you suggest. That way we all benefit from your knowledge.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

dahacker said:


> If you have a better cost effective idea than the Vantec Stealth SF6025L at 20 dBa for replacement of the original fan for a Sony SVR-3000, then by all means reply with the make and model number of the fan or fans you suggest. That way we all benefit from your knowledge.


As I already stated, I believe the better and potentially more cost effective solution is not treating the symptom, but treating the problem; get your unit into a properly ventilated environment - the unit will run cooler regardless of whether you replace the fan, or not.

Whether you benefit from my knowledge is a function of whether you actually follow my advice.


----------



## Pach (Jun 20, 2010)

My SVR-3000 fan went bad also. Thanks for the product suggestion. It's working great.


----------

